# Are spurs harmful?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Like anything else, you need to know what you are doing when riding with spurs for them to be beneficial and not abusive...
Because others have them is not reason for you or another to....
Certain things in riding need to be learned first imo before I would allow someone to ride with spurs on any horse of mine...
Spurs are a extension of your leg when used correctly...very quiet minimal use is desired, a caressing of the side by a very quiet leg...otherwise to me they are/can be abusive.
Not every horse will tolerate spurs.. :|
A quiet horse can become a lunatic when nudged by a spur...so _rider beware_ of who you are astride and what that response may be. 
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

It’s been said, but any sort of tack, crops or spurs can cause harm, so I’m not against them if they’re used correctly. 

I’ve used them to refine aids on well-schooled horses rather than to force lazy ones but I can see that giving a touch with spurs would be preferable to constantly nagging at its sides. I’d probably still give a squeeze with my calves to allow the horse to react before touching with the spurs though. 

The first few times I had an instructor to watch me, as you’re leg position and seat have to be very good at all paces so that you don’t inadvertently do damage or send the horse in to a gallop. 

I was taught to turn out my toe to engage the spur but not far enough to bring the back of it into contact. I'm not sure if that would apply for different styles of spurs.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Used well, no. An uneducated rider can annoy a horse and make them even more dull, and they mark up a horses side with constant use of the spur ("Spur marks"). That will hurt them.

Do not just go out and buy spurs. If you are asking this question, you are not an educated enough rider to use spurs correctly. Spurs are for refining aids, sharpening up lateral ques, not for going forward. If you really feel strongly you want to wear them, speak to your instructor. I'm guessing you are riding lesson horses, which is another reason not to arbitrarily put on spurs-- not your horse.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Is your lower leg stable? Do your toes turn out pretty far when you ride, indicating that the back of your leg is always "on"? Or do you primarily use the inside of your calf to drive your horse forward? You should be able to ride without ever touching the horse with the spur, accidentally or intentionally, unless you specifically want to apply it. If you're not able to use them selectively, you shouldn't wear them. They should be reserved for fairly advanced riders who can use them only when/as needed.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Agree, that if you have to ask this question, you are not ready to ride with spurs
Just like abit used correctly, spurs can add finesse, but use incorrectly cause harm.
For a rider to use spurs correctly, he must understand the golden rule that you always ask with light leg first, and only add spur pressure, and to the amount, required to get the desired response.
The horse must also understand that leg aid, before ever using spur pressure as a back up to non compliance to light leg
The rider also has to have an independant seat, so that he never touches the horse with a psur, unless intended, and that being only if the hrose ignores light leg aids that he understands


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

I like what an old riding master said: “The proper use of spurs is to touch the hair, not the skin.” The idea was that the spur concentrated the pressure on a small area so even less pressure was necessary to apply the cue. A similar consideration is that the spur is an extension of the heel and may be able to touch the horse with less movement than needed if the heel itself was used.

Regrettably, some people think spurs are necessary to “make” a horse respond. Others consider them a sign of an experienced rider. 

On the other hand, some riders think that spurs are inherently cruel. A less critical statement was made by a dressage master who, late in life, gave up the spur and spoke of riding dressage in bedroom slippers. 

I once saw a rider who wore spurs with large rowels. I don’t think he even knew when he was touching the horse with the spurs. I didn’t see this rider abuse his horse, but there was no hair where the spurs would touch the horse.

In summary, I would advise a rider to consider how and why he might use spurs.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I had only seen them used by ropers and barrel racers, sometimes trail riders in person. So I was at the Ren Festival in Minnesota a few weeks ago, and they had equestrian events - jousting, full contact and the ring capture type thing, demonstrations of riding skills, etc. They were using what appeared to be Friesian/draft horse crosses and riding them in McClellan saddles. I'm watching the main 'star' during warm ups, and he's not using the bit at all. He's got the reins, they aren't moving in his hands. That horse is backing up, turning, doing all sorts of maneuvers, so I start watching the rider's legs. 

He was directing that horse solely with leg pressure, seat position, and a pair of very mild spurs. And his spur use was well done. The horse was simply moving away from the pressure, but he didn't gouge or dig or anything. He handled that horse with amazing control and not once did he 'nag' or irritate the horse.

Did that hurt the horse? I don't think so at all. Its just how he was communicating with it. Does it hurt a horse to get on it and start punching him in the sides with any kind of spurs? Yeah, it does. So, if you know what you're doing and understand the animal you're on, then no, they aren't any more harmful that a bit.

Don't know what you're doing or use them as a cheat? Or get on the wrong horse with them?

You could get yourself AND the horse in a world of hurt. 

As to the wrong horse comments, everyone that's said that is absolutely correct. Our older QH just gets extra steam in his stride with a nudge from a spur. My hot mess, Trigger? Will lose his mind if you forget you have them on and even get in the saddle with them. Someone used them way too aggressively on him in the past - he remembers.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

The proper use of a spur, is to not touch the horse with it at all, if he responds to light leg alone!
That is the entire beauty of riding with spurs correctly, as Horse oon learns you ride with spurs, and thus responds to light leg pressure alone. This creates a very light horse, and one who does not care if you ride with spurs, as he understands that un spoken agreement,that you must keep, so that, if he responds to the light leg pressure alone, you in turn will never go to the spur

It gives a reason for a horse to be light. A horse can feel a fly on him, so that he certainly can feel very slight leg pressure


----------



## gnpenning (Aug 19, 2017)

Spurs are not harmful. It's the person applying them that can be. 

Why do you think you need them? ? Just because the horse is unresponsive doesn't mean you need them. Many other issues come into play 

As mentioned knee then working your way down with pressure if needed. 

There are many different types and styles of spurs, everything from bumper to large Mexican rowels. Small smooth rowels to large points , to round balls. Short shank to long up swept shank. Add on jingle bobs. Spurs that are made to ride on your heal to ones that rest on the spur shelf on the heal of the boot. Just a few options. 

Someone who doesn't know the difference would not know if and when they should be used. Of course the same thing could be said about bits. 

Hopefully you have someone close that you respect and trust to help you out. Longer conversation then most are willing to type. 

I'll give you credit for trying to learn more. I hope I gave you a couple things for you to check up on and notice the difference when you go looking. 

For the record when I got serious about riding my legs weren't quiet enough I would have created unneeded issues. Now I leave spurs on my riding boots. Inch shank with dime like rowels. Not often I use them, but I may be riding a couple horses in a row and don't want to be taking them off and on. Just learned how and when to use. YMMV . 

Definitely not for everyone.I also leave them on a boot heater thats in a box in the arena. In the cold month's I turn the heater on first thing. Just swap out what ever I'm wearing and leave them on the heater. Try to run the heater for awhile after to dry my riding boots I need to put it on a timer

Less is more. Many horses do wonderful with out them. 

Good luck


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

There was an old saying cowboys used to use:
"Earn your spurs"
I think we need to bring it back.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't agree with the statement that asking the question means you are not ready for spurs. I avoided spurs forever because I thought I would be too aggressive with them or because I thought I didn't need them and that was because I had never used them and therefore... didn't understand the reasoning behind a spur.

It's not supposed to be to "make your horse go". It's just supposed to be an extension of your leg. It's the same concept as the harsher bit really. Some horses are actually trained to slow down or stop with spurs. I have one that is what you call "spur broke". He slows down and stops with the spur. I don't really need my reins to steer him (typical for a trained WP horse) or to stop him. it's all in your seat and your legs.

The western spurs that have the rowels always look pretty mean to non-horsey people but if you take that spur and you press it against your thigh and then roll it up like you would use it on the horse - you'll realize it's not a painful tool when used properly. 

Spurs can be bad when the wrong person uses them but correctly - they are just a helpful tool...

I do want to add that the comments about "earning your spurs" and the weakness or steadiness in your legs is positively something you need to consider before trying spurs. If you are not at the level you should be to use them then it could be a bad experience for both you and your horse.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I ride with spurs on every ride except the first half-dozen or so on a colt I'm starting. I'd rather have spurs and not need them, than need them and not have them, and I'd rather the horse know what they are than dump someone who wears them the first time they ride him. You MUST have a solid lower leg so you don't hook the horse if he jumps, spooks, or takes off, and know how to use the spurs correctly-- never cue directly with the spur-- use your seat, then leg, then heel, THEN roll the spur (western) or turn the heel into the horse (english) until you get a response. With a well-broke horse, you will actually touch him with the spurs very rarely.

As always, any aid can be misused. I see a lot of people riding with spurs who shouldn't, or poking the horse with every stride. If you can't ride without stirrups at a walk, trot, canter, and gallop and jump with a solid leg, you shouldn't be wearing spurs.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

All good advice above. Main thing I'd say is get the advice of an instructor at your riding school. They can evaluate how quiet your leg is, and whether you are ready to advance to using a spur. 

I'll also repeat something already said. Not all horses will work with a spur. One of my coaches, years ago, made a point of saying you should always ride with spurs. His experience was on back country rides often on less than dependable horses. I got myself a set of mild spurs and tried them out on my horse. This was an animal that worked off of verbal cues. One touch, and she turned into a sweaty, quivering mess. I had enough sense to take them off and never use them on that horse again. Another horse, many years later, I needed them. I rarely ever had to actually use them. But she knew whether or not I had them, and would take advantage if I didn't. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> I don't agree with the statement that asking the question means you are not ready for spurs. I avoided spurs forever because I thought I would be too aggressive with them or because I thought I didn't need them and that was because I had never used them and therefore... didn't understand the reasoning behind a spur.
> 
> It's not supposed to be to "make your horse go". It's just supposed to be an extension of your leg. It's the same concept as the harsher bit really. Some horses are actually trained to slow down or stop with spurs. I have one that is what you call "spur broke". He slows down and stops with the spur. I don't really need my reins to steer him (typical for a trained WP horse) or to stop him. it's all in your seat and your legs.
> 
> ...


I also rate my horses with my legs, as that is necessary, esp showing in events like western pleasure , on a loose rein, but only go to the spur, if the hrose does not rate off of leg pressure alone.

Far as the true'spur stop', some trainers put on their western pl horses, that is a whole new can of worms, far as controversy!
That true spur stop, where the spur is held constantly into the horse,e sp at the lope, creates a one trick pony, a horse intimidated to move forward, and in extreme cases, some hroses actually have scared areas.
Thus, to rate a horse, using legs, and touch of aspur as needed, is not what having a true spur stop on a horse is-and that true spur stop, also know as riding the breaks, has taken the place of 'peanut rolling, far as western pl hroses and controversy


'Spur stop controversy A new fad, seen in nearly all breeds, requires a horse to perform with an extremely loose, draped rein at all times. Western pleasure horses have always traveled on a fairly loose rein, but in recent years the visible "drape" in the rein has become exaggerated.[4] However, it requires time, good riding ability, and careful training to correctly teach a horse "self carriage," particularly to slow or stop by responding to only a rider's use of seat position (and sometimes voice) without tightening the reins.[5] Thus, an alternative method of training to slow a horse down without the use of the reins gave rise to a new, highly controversial, technique known as the "spur stop," an unconventional method used by some trainers to train horses to slow down and stop when spur pressure is applied.

Because spur, heel or leg pressure is generally used to ask a horse to go faster, this technique is sometimes referred to by its critics as "riding the brake" and is frowned upon by several major western pleasure sanctioning organizations since at least 2003, when AQHA put out a series of videos on correct and incorrect style and way of going for western pleasure horses, showing a "hit list" of undesirable traits not to be rewarded in the show ring, with the spur stop leading the list.[6]

HF Western Pleasure Association - Home


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know the spur stop is off topic so I'll make my response short. Mine isn't a "true spur stop". I flap my fenders or jingle the spurs for the forward motion and I bring my legs in for the slow. I do turn my spurs in for the stop but over the years he has gotten to where I can get the same results without the spurs. It's all in the leg and the seat. It gets easier when your horse knows you and learns to read your body. Also... My horse will never be accused of being a peanut roller


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> I know the spur stop is off topic so I'll make my response short. Mine isn't a "true spur stop". I flap my fenders or jingle the spurs for the forward motion and I bring my legs in for the slow. I do turn my spurs in for the stop but over the years he has gotten to where I can get the same results without the spurs. It's all in the leg and the seat. It gets easier when your horse knows you and learns to read your body. Also... My horse will never be accused of being a peanut roller


 Once again, it is terminology that clouds the picture!
Yes, you ride much like I do, concerning use of spurs, but the term 'spur stop', in strict connotation, refers tot he extreme use of spurs to rate a horse,as per several articles on that subject, that enter the realm of abuse.
My only reference to 'peanut rolling, had nothing to so with using spurs correctly, as back up to seat and legs, but rather that western pl, like any other segment of the hrose industry , has gone through some controversial periods, and through new rules, awareness, the former area of the peanut roller and four beaters, has been cleaned up at any upper level. The spur stop, is the latest controversial topic, far as western pl, taking the place of the former, by people in the industry that know the difference in both, although of course, still lots of comments by un informed people outside of western pl, calling any horse, no matter if moving true, but slow, a four beater and peanut roller!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Smilie said:


> The spur stop, is the latest controversial topic, far as western pl, taking the place of the former, by people in the industry that know the difference in both, although of course, still lots of comments by un informed people outside of western pl, calling any horse, no matter if moving true, but slow, a four beater and peanut roller!


I spent the weekend at our Provincial Finals, we had Dressage, Western Dressage, reining, barrels, poles, trail, hunters over jumps and under saddle, Western and English Pleasure, equitation, hacks, driving, and probably some other events I forgot.

Out of everything I got to watch the most telling was English Pleasure, where there were a couple of WP horses entered.....the reaction from the horse people in the stands was telling.....so many people asking if the horse was lame, as he crabbed his way sideways at a lope, heck even at the jog he looked bad. 

I struggle to think of any other discipline represented where other horse people would call lameness, everything else we are just informing each other of the rules, what the judge is looking for etc.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Out of everything I got to watch the most telling was English Pleasure, where there were a couple of WP horses entered.....the reaction from the horse people in the stands was telling.....so many people asking if the horse was lame, as he *crabbed his way sideways at a lope*, heck even at the jog he looked bad.


That is actually illegal but you'll notice many of the big winners do it....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> That is actually illegal but you'll notice many of the big winners do it....


I did not realize that.....


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> That is actually illegal but you'll notice many of the big winners do it....


 Horses are to be penalized for being over canted.
It is unfortunate, that because being able to move slow, yet correct, is so difficult, many trainers use all kinds of methods to try and create western pl horses out of those that lack the ability, using all kinds of techniques to achieve it.
THat is all I'm going to say, except, that the truly great western pl horses out there, are tremendous athletes with inborn ability, and are great movers
Don't want to get into that western pl debate again, but there are videos out there, to educate those not familiar , to learn how to recognize what is good, shows exceptional ability and training, and what is not. 
I hate poor examples, much as anyone, but also get tired of all western pl horses, even those going great, into one lump, versus recognizing degree of ability and difficulity


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

elkdog said:


> There was an old saying cowboys used to use:
> "Earn your spurs"
> I think we need to bring it back.



So true and I wish all the pretend trainers, pre-teens and teens at my previous barn could read all of these good answers. For twelve years I winced every time I was at the (mostly WP) stable where the "trainer" was non-stop gouging holes in her client's horse's sides and then teaching all the pre-teen and teen girls that this was the way to ride a horse. Not one of those kids ever learned to use their legs first (or at all) and it was a status thing to wear their jangling spurs even while cleaning stalls. 


You can imagine the peer pressure on all the horse crazy girls to make sure they were always wearing their spurs so that they looked "cool".


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Spurs are the most misunderstood piece of tack in the entire world of horses. Excuse me while I rant on about this.

If you don't have a very secure and tested seat and strong clear leg cues, spurs will not help you at all. If you can't control what your lower leg is doing, spurs are not for you yet. 

That 'dead sided' horse is suddenly is off to Houston at top speed because it is already scared of something and the rider just grabbed them by the belly with their spurs. 

When you can control your leg at all times and have the balance to have a great seat, you can start considering spurs. 

The spurs themselves are a whole other topic and really you should be wearing a spur that is appropriate for where your leg reaches the belly of the horse and how much spur they need. 

More points closer together is more mild, fewer points farther apart is more severe. Depending on the design of the rowel this is something people seem to have a hard time understanding. Rowel diameter is more debatable, a medium sized rowel about 1-1/4" or 1-1/2" is about right. 

Larger is softer but can mean a lot more unintended rowel contact. Smaller is actually harsher. People think a tiny little rowel is less severe, to them I say poke yourself in the ribs with one, two, three and four fingers. What is the most comfortable?


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Chasin Ponies said:


> So true and I wish all the pretend trainers, pre-teens and teens at my previous barn could read all of these good answers. For twelve years I winced every time I was at the (mostly WP) stable where the "trainer" was non-stop gouging holes in her client's horse's sides and then teaching all the pre-teen and teen girls that this was the way to ride a horse. Not one of those kids ever learned to use their legs first (or at all) and it was a status thing to wear their jangling spurs even while cleaning stalls.
> 
> 
> You can imagine the peer pressure on all the horse crazy girls to make sure they were always wearing their spurs so that they looked "cool".


We're a lot more '*******' in our equitation here, but my generation (the 40 somethings) never wore spurs when we rode. Ever. Those were for rodeo cowboys, sometimes actual working ranch horses, broncs. If you saw someone wearing them in public, like to go eat dinner, and they had on spurs, you immediately assumed they were just showing off.

For some strange reason, the generation that's now our children has to be wearing spurs all the freaking time. Every time they ride. Everywhere. My daughter was for a while one of them. Until she hung one on the stairs in the house and nearly killed herself (After we'd told her and told her and told her to NOT HAVE THEM ON IN THE HOUSE).

Had a kid my daughter's age (early 20s) in and out of the office the other day. He's wearing spurs every single time.

I asked his grandad after the kid left if he still worked for him (he runs a rural water department). He just shakes his head and says: Yeahhh he does. I know, I know. I don't get the spurs either. He even wears them to work. I've ridden horses all my life and hardly ever needed them, but kids these days - they think they gotta be wearing them all the dam time.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

my kids never wore spurs until they had the requirements posted in this thread, and actually, only my son that showed, wore them, and my son who just trail rode with us, never wore a pair of spurs.
I myself, never ride with spurs on trail rides. Don't need to, as my horses are light, and don't require that fine tuned finesse on a trail ride, that they do when showing
Hubby does not own a pair of spurs, never did, and has never needed them, just trail riding
Carmen is my horse that I just trail ride, and I don't think I have ever worn spurs, riding her.
My show horses, were introduced to spurs, after I had ridden them for three months or so,and when they understood leg aids completely


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I admit to trying on a pair - jokingly.

My cousin's daughter... tried mounting a green broke hellfire and brimstone filly of hers, caught her in the flank with her heel and spur... because she was walking off on her and she rushed the mount... and ended up stomped and with a broken tailbone in the ER. Husband said unsympathetically: "That's what spurs are good for if you don't know what you're doing with them Annnd that's also why you don't let your horses get in the habit of walking off."


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Man...I had my spurs on before going out to ride and was sitting down, and when I went to get up my spur caught on the seat and sent me sprawling. My feet are weird and I tend to kick myself when walking and ended up tearing the toe of my boot up because of the spurs. 

But when you're on the horse they're again, merely an extension of your leg. My spurs stay on my boots that I use when I go riding and I don't have to carry a crop as a reminder. The spurs hardly ever touch the horse in a way that would poke, usually only the sides nudge the horse. Anyone who really knows how to ride with spurs knows how to ride with them without jabbing the horse the whole time.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> We're a lot more '*******' in our equitation here, but my generation (the 40 somethings) never wore spurs when we rode. Ever. Those were for rodeo cowboys, sometimes actual working ranch horses, broncs. If you saw someone wearing them in public, like to go eat dinner, and they had on spurs, you immediately assumed they were just showing off.
> 
> For some strange reason, the generation that's now our children has to be wearing spurs all the freaking time. Every time they ride. Everywhere. My daughter was for a while one of them. Until she hung one on the stairs in the house and nearly killed herself (After we'd told her and told her and told her to NOT HAVE THEM ON IN THE HOUSE).
> 
> ...


We are from similar parts of the country, I know exactly what you mean.

If I'm in a tack shop, or at a horse show or something like that it seems normal to me to see everyone wearing spurs just walking around. 

When I'm in Best Buy looking at the new iPhone and see four people wearing spurs, now that is odd. 

I've not seen Thomas Saunders in a bbq place, gas station etc. that he isn't wearing moccasins, what we call "house shoes" in Texas. Guess real Cowboys don't need to ching'aling while they are getting some tacos.


----------

